# Pronunciation: 转 (zhuăn / zhuàn)



## Inquisit

As I understand it, 转 can be pronounced zhuăn or zhuàn. Are there differences in meaning between the two pronunciations? Both seem to have connotations of 'turn/spin/rotate' etc.


----------



## YangMuye

zhuăn is used when it means to change(transitive, intransitive, verb, adjective or noun) or when it is used as a transitive verb which means to revolve/turn.


----------



## SuperXW

I think YangMuye has given a very good answer.  In other words, zhuan4 is used in intransitive situations when it means "to revolve". In other cases, it's zhuan3.

There are situations when the word can be both "transitive" and "intransitive". In these cases, some people say zhuan4, some people say zhuan3.
e.g. 转动，转了……


----------



## Inquisit

Thanks to you both, that's helpful.


----------



## yuechu

In the following sentence:

"何东的纠结已经从‘登’还是‘不登’自动*转到*‘权筝的命重要’还是‘自己的幸福重要’这块儿了。”

, it should be zhuan3, right?


----------



## SuperXW

Yes!


----------



## yuechu

唔該晒！


----------



## stephenlearner

各位：

转来转去的转，我觉得根据语境有两个声调：

zhuan3 lai zhuan3 qu, or zhuan4 lai zhuan4 qu

但是，在什么语境下读一个，在哪个语境下读第二个？

谢谢


----------



## Skatinginbc

你別在我面前轉來轉去，轉得我頭都暈了 ==> zhuan4
老板在各部門間轉來轉去，考察工作績效 ==> zhuan4
你的錢在帳戶間轉來轉去，白白浪費手續費 ==> zhuan3


----------



## yuechu

在这句话呢？ "尽管魁北克城市不很大，老城区更是可以靠暴走就能轻松*转*遍各处，但要真正领略这个城市的美妙，感受其风土民情，还需把节奏放慢下来，细细地体验品味。"
Would it be read as zhuǎn?


----------



## diegoclegane

I personally think it might be zhuan4 given that context—you go around a central point(axis) of “老城区”, which is like revolving around "老城区“ and you don't go out of that range.


----------



## Liu Liu

Hope it might help. ＠yuechu.
I think it is zhuan4.
zhuan4 is used when you want to say one thing moves around another. 转圈，原地打转，瞎转悠，转速。
zhuan3, used in other cases, expresses the status changes. 转学，转校生，转载，转折点，转运。


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your replies! They are very helpful


----------

